# Nintendo Switch Emoticon(s)



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2016)

Sup. Since the Switch has been announced I've noticed there aren't that many Switch/NX emoticons, specifically a "" type of emoticon. So, I decided to make some. I'd like to know which you like more and which one you'd like to see to be officially implemented into GBAtemp.

Number 1:






Number 2:





Also, please feel free to use this thread to contribute your very own Switch-based emoticons and ideas for them!

GOOD SWITCH EMOTICONS MADE IN THIS THREAD:


Made by @Voxel 








Made by @AlanJohn (ALREADY ADDED!)




Suggested by @shaunj66 (ALREADY ADDED!)




Hopefully made sometime in the future
Something like  but with a Switch


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 25, 2016)

The one with the game is better.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2016)

Number 1 looks awesome!


----------



## Lia (Oct 25, 2016)

I like this one


----------



## mashers (Oct 25, 2016)

I like the first one too. What is the game?


----------



## Lia (Oct 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> I like the first one too. What is the game?


I think it's BOTW, I can't be sure


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> I like the first one too. What is the game?


Literally "stolen" from this 



Spoiler










Just a bitmap version of a screenshot from BoTW. The console itself is pixel art.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2016)

Zelock said:


> I think it's BOTW, I can't be sure


Same, looks like that to me.

edit: the ninja is real


----------



## Lia (Oct 25, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Literally "stolen" from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayy I was right


----------



## migles (Oct 25, 2016)

heh, it looks like the others we need something new...
the purple gba one is the best one 
others it's just the guy holding somehting...
yellow guy like this one  with both joy cons on the sides (in his hands)?


----------



## mashers (Oct 25, 2016)

It's amazing that you can still see that it's the same picture when there are so few pixels


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 25, 2016)

I like the first one


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2016)

migles said:


> heh, it looks like the others we need something new...
> the purple gba one is the best one
> others it's just the guy holding something...
> yellow guy like this one  with both joy cons on the sides (in his hands)?


I did look into something like that. There were 2 issues though:

I can't find a good profile of the Switch from the back
It's not that recognizable from the back as it is from the front, unlike the GBA or DS.
My favorite is still and


----------



## migles (Oct 25, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> My favorite is still and


thoose are the best but are used in anger (when you are frustrated, or in a comic way). while the purple gba is a normal emoticon


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2016)

What about one like 
aka, a picture of the Switch with some fancy gif on the screen.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What about one like
> aka, a picture of the Switch with some fancy gif on the screen.


I can make that, but then I'd be doing all of the Switch emoticons. I'd feel like a douche if I made all of the Switch emoticons within days. I'm not saying that I'm lazy or that somebody else should do it, I just think this should be more of a community effort.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2016)

I vote for them!

Especially number 1


----------



## mashers (Oct 25, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> I can make that, but then I'd be doing all of the Switch emoticons. I'd feel like a douche if I made all of the Switch emoticons within days.


I'm not sure anyone else would see it that way. If they really wanted to make them then nothing is stopping them. I say if you want to design them, go ahead


----------



## xtheman (Oct 25, 2016)

These are nice


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> I can make that, but then I'd be doing all of the Switch emoticons. I'd feel like a douche if I made all of the Switch emoticons within days. I'm not saying that I'm lazy or that somebody else should do it, I just think this should be more of a community effort.


I wasn't saying you should do it, I was just throwing the idea out there


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2016)

Sup. Since the Switch has been announced I've noticed there aren't that many Switch/NX emoticons, specifically a "" type of emoticon. So, I decided to make some. I'd like to know which you like more and which one you'd like to see to be officially implemented into GBAtemp.

Number 1:






Number 2:





Also, please feel free to use this thread to contribute your very own Switch-based emoticons and ideas for them!

GOOD SWITCH EMOTICONS MADE IN THIS THREAD:


Made by @Voxel 








Made by @AlanJohn (ALREADY ADDED!)




Suggested by @shaunj66 (ALREADY ADDED!)




Hopefully made sometime in the future
Something like  but with a Switch


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2016)

First one, definitely  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice work, AJ


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 27, 2016)

Number 1 is  the best!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 28, 2016)

Added to roster, well done @AlanJohn


----------



## mashers (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## migles (Oct 28, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> Number 1 is  the best!





shaunj66 said:


> Added to roster, well done @AlanJohn





mashers said:


> Awesome!


calm down boys, you don't have a nintendo switch yet! save the emoticon for when you get it!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## mashers (Oct 28, 2016)

migles said:


> calm down boys, you don't have a nintendo switch yet! save the emoticon for when you get it!


Hey, if other people can make up random shit about the Switch then I can bloody well use its emoticon


----------



## xtheman (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 28, 2016)

It doesn't seem to load on my end.
EDIT: Why does the image point to https://gbatemp.net/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png ? With that said, my vote goes for NUMBER 3, the one with fully transparent pixels only.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 28, 2016)

You may need to do a full cache refresh (try CTRL+F5), it's a CSS sprite.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 28, 2016)

What about something like this too?


----------



## Issac (Nov 5, 2016)

The only thing I was considering, was that neither of the other yay-emoticons have a game on the screens, they're either blank or have the console name... But I like it! 


Maybe one of these ones  could be mixed with the idea @shaunj66 suggested


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 5, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


> What about something like this too? View attachment 67274


Sweet I'd love that!


----------



## Seriel (Nov 6, 2016)

Issac said:


> The only thing I was considering, was that neither of the other yay-emoticons have a game on the screens, they're either blank or have the console name... But I like it!
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these ones  could be mixed with the idea @shaunj66 suggested


*opens GIMP*
*flexes muscles*
'ang on a minute..


----------



## Lia (Nov 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> *flexes muscles*


which ones

I'd like to see it with a blank screen too, however, I imagine it'll look good (not saying the one we have looks bad!)


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2016)

Sup. Since the Switch has been announced I've noticed there aren't that many Switch/NX emoticons, specifically a "" type of emoticon. So, I decided to make some. I'd like to know which you like more and which one you'd like to see to be officially implemented into GBAtemp.

Number 1:






Number 2:





Also, please feel free to use this thread to contribute your very own Switch-based emoticons and ideas for them!

GOOD SWITCH EMOTICONS MADE IN THIS THREAD:


Made by @Voxel 








Made by @AlanJohn (ALREADY ADDED!)




Suggested by @shaunj66 (ALREADY ADDED!)




Hopefully made sometime in the future
Something like  but with a Switch


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


> What about something like this too? View attachment 67274


Will this also happen?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone like this idea for a full console emoticon? I started working on it yesterday night and finished it just now.





EDIT: I think it's a little big, so I've also made a resized one here:


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 7, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Does anyone like this idea for a full console emoticon? I started working on it yesterday night and finished it just now.
> 
> View attachment 68157


That looks damn amazing :o


----------



## ig88b1 (Nov 14, 2016)

These are pretty sweet!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 16, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Does anyone like this idea for a full console emoticon? I started working on it yesterday night and finished it just now.
> 
> View attachment 68157
> 
> ...


That looks really good. I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2016)

This one is awesome. I am going to use it when I lock a thread.


----------



## Erion (Nov 17, 2016)

Number 1 looks like someone is holding a smartphone horizontally.
Number 2 is better


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2016)

Erion said:


> Number 1 looks like someone is holding a smartphone horizontally.
> Number 2 is better


2 late 2 vote, boi.


----------



## Erion (Nov 17, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> 2 late 2 vote, boi.


Damn 
Yep i just saw this .


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 17, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

we need a emoticon of the dock as well!!!111!!11!!1!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

we need a emoticon of the dock as well!!!111!!11!!1!!


----------



## SomeGamer (Nov 17, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> we need a emoticon of the dock as well!!!111!!11!!1!!
> 
> ...


Well... Voxel (has kind of) got  you covered.


Voxel said:


> Does anyone like this idea for a full console emoticon? I started working on it yesterday night and finished it just now.
> 
> View attachment 68157
> 
> ...


----------



## Nintendo-kun (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice! This forum is now have *9 YAY* emoticons!


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> Nice! This forum is now have *9 YAY* emoticons!


Yays for days!


----------

